# Identification Please



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Pet Stores has these labeled as black ear piranha. Ive never heard of a black eared piranha. Is it a Caribe?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Look like S. rhombeus to me. Probably have the dark humeral blotch showing because they are stressed. They do refer to P. cariba as the black eared piranha...but those are not P. cariba.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Look like S. rhombeus to me. Probably have the dark humeral blotch showing because they are stressed. They do refer to P. cariba as the black eared piranha...but those are not P. cariba.


x2 not a Cariba looks like a Rhom


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like a mature version of the Xingu rhoms they have at Aquascape, I'm thinking S.rhombeus. Nice fish by the way







I think there also called the dusky piranha, not completly sure could be a old name.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks like a S. rhombeus. It is deffinitly not a P. caribe or any pygocentrus for that matter.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool i didnt know rhoms get black humeral spots from being streesed


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool, Thanks Guys!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

rhom


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nearly all books on piranhas offer 'old, obsolete information.'
And like GG said, the _P. cariba_ used to be called "Black eared piranha."
They also used to call it a "_S. notatus_."

The lfs probably got the fish in, looked it up and saw the humeral spot on a cariba pictured in the book and figured: "It's gotta be one of them '_Black eared piranhas_.'"


----------

